# vizio settings



## hvyres (Oct 25, 2006)

i saw someone on here who had picture settings for there vizio, can anyone help me with this ??


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Actually, check cnet.com, they have a great forum section:

http://forums.cnet.com/hdtv-picture-settings-forum/?tag=rb_mtx;f06-fd


----------



## hvyres (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

hvyres said:


> i saw someone on here who had picture settings for there vizio, can anyone help me with this ??


Using someone else's setting when they probably have different source devices and a different environment as yours may be moot.

Is there something wrong with the settings you have?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

BarkingGhost said:


> Using someone else's setting when they probably have different source devices and a different environment as yours may be moot.
> 
> Is there something wrong with the settings you have?


There are lots of people who dont know two shakes about properly calibrating their tv's picture, let alone pay an ISF calibrator to do it. Giving them a good set of baseline settings will always be better than the torch mode settings that most tvs have coming out of the box....


----------

